# Swedish: och vidare att kunden omsätter bonusbeloppet 35 gånger



## Matron

Hi there,

I'm just a bit confused with this phrase in the context of the sentence below. It related to a decision from Advertising Ombudsman regarding gambling advertising, particularly welcome bonus offers. LeoVegas have offered a 7000SEK welcome bonus to new players which would be perceived by most people as upon registering as a new player being given 7000SEK to play for and being able to withdraw any winnings as cash. In reality, in order to access the 7000SEK you need to make several deposits, and then... something about winning 35x the 7000SEK bonus??? 

_och vidare att kunden omsätter bonusbeloppet 35 gånger _

Context: RP / RON case vs LeoVegas Leovegas - Reklamombudsmannen.org/eng 

_Opinionsnämnden finner att påståendet ”Nu hela 7000 kr i välkomstbonus” i annonsen av en genomsnittskonsument sannolikt uppfattas som ett påstående om att man som ny kund vid registrering får 7 000 kronor att spela för samt att vinster som bonusen leder till går att plocka ut i kontanter.
Enligt vad som framgår av annonsörens webbplats är kraven för att kunna utnyttja bonusen att en ny kund gör flera insättningar för att totalt få 7 000 kronor i bonus att spela för *och vidare att kunden omsätter bonusbeloppet 35 gånger* för att kunna ta ut eventuella vinster som bonusen genererat._


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

When you've made enough deposits to your account to generate the 7000,- bonus, you will have to bet 35 x 7,000=245,000 (!) before you can withdraw any money from your account. This is to keep gamblers from just depositing money and withdrawing it right away including the free bonus. Let's say you had to make 7 deposits of 1,000 each to get the 7,000 bonus - you will have 14,000 to bet, 7,000 of which is your own money. With any luck there are some winnings - if not, you'll have to spend a total of 252,000 of your hard-earned money in order to get the 'free' 7,000 back...  That's an annual income in wages for lots of Swedes... 

Source: Omsättningskrav - Vi förklarar hur kravet från nätcasinot fungerar


----------



## Ben Jamin

Wilma_Sweden said:


> When you've made enough deposits to your account to generate the 7000,- bonus, you will have to bet 35 x 7,000=245,000 (!) before you can withdraw any money from your account. This is to keep gamblers from just depositing money and withdrawing it right away including the free bonus. Let's say you had to make 7 deposits of 1,000 each to get the 7,000 bonus - you will have 14,000 to bet, 7,000 of which is your own money. With any luck there are some winnings - if not, you'll have to spend a total of 252,000 of your hard-earned money in order to get the 'free' 7,000 back...  That's an annual income in wages for lots of Swedes...
> 
> Source: Omsättningskrav - Vi förklarar hur kravet från nätcasinot fungerar


In whole Europe, including UK, SEK 7,000 means seven SEK, not seven thousand. USA, Australia and New Zealand use the reverse decimal system (7,000 means 7000 there).


----------



## Matron

Ben Jamin said:


> In whole Europe, including UK, SEK 7,000 means seven SEK, not seven thousand. USA, Australia and New Zealand use the reverse decimal system (7,000 means 7000 there).



Thanks Ben - thought that 7,000 (£630) seemed like quite a lot! But then 7 SEK seems very little - not even £1 and wonder if it wold have been worth advertising a welcome bonus for such a paltry sum? Not disputing what you are saying. Just doesn't seem to quite make sense that's all.


----------



## Segorian

Ben Jamin said:


> In whole Europe, including UK, SEK 7,000 means seven SEK, not seven thousand.


This is incorrect. Both in the United Kingdom and in Ireland, a point is used to separate whole numbers from decimals, and a comma is used as a ‘thousands separator’. Wilma therefore correctly wrote 7000 as 7,000.


----------



## Segorian

Matron said:


> thought that 7,000 (£630) seemed like quite a lot!


Clearly it’s 7,000. The original advert reads “_Nu hela 7000 kr i välkomstbonus_” and the Advertising Ombudsman writes the number as “7 000” using a space as thousands separator as is common in many European countries.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Segorian said:


> This is incorrect. Both in the United Kingdom and in Ireland, a point is used to separate whole numbers from decimals, and a comma is used as a ‘thousands separator’. Wilma therefore correctly wrote 7000 as 7,000.


It is also used very much in Norway, but it is wrong, also in UK. The official regulations say "use comma as decimal mark".


----------



## Ben Jamin

Matron said:


> Thanks Ben - thought that 7,000 (£630) seemed like quite a lot! But then 7 SEK seems very little - not even £1 and wonder if it wold have been worth advertising a welcome bonus for such a paltry sum? Not disputing what you are saying. Just doesn't seem to quite make sense that's all.


I'm saying that the Swedish text says seven thousand, but the 7,000 notation is not compatible with European standards, that are (still) valid also for UK.

By the way, there are still some shops in UK where foodstuffs are sold by the pound and ounce, even though it is illegal.


----------



## Segorian

Ben Jamin said:


> it is wrong, also in UK. The official regulations say "use comma as decimal mark".


I am sorry but, again, this is incorrect. If you have indeed come across official UK regulations recommending that people “use comma as decimal mark”, please provide a reference. In Britain, all official publications, all newspapers, and all textbooks use the decimal point, _not_ the decimal comma. The comma is used as thousands separator. This can be seen, for instance, in the National curriculum in England: mathematics programmes of study. Look up the “Number - fractions” sections for the use of the decimal point, and the “Number - number and place value” sections for the use of the comma as thousands separator.


----------



## Segorian

Ben Jamin said:


> but the 7,000 notation is not compatible with European standards, that are (still) valid also for UK.


Once again, No.

7,000 is standard in the UK (and Ireland) for “seven thousand”. The contrast in regard to the decimal mark is not so much between Europe and the rest of the world, but between English-speaking countries and former British colonies, on one hand, and the majority of other countries, on the other. The main exceptions to this pattern are China and Japan.


----------



## Lugubert

The number of zeroes should make the amount unambiguous. 7[,|.|(space)]000 is 7 thousands SEK, like 7[,|.|(space)]00 SEK must be just seven.

For other measurement units, it gets more complicated - and dangerous! 7,000 might, depending on country, mean seven thousands of whatever, but an equally valid interpretation might be 7 plus or minus 0[,|.]0005.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

I see now that I accidentally fouled up the first number:



Wilma_Sweden said:


> When you've made enough deposits to your account to generate the 7000,- 7,000 bonus


Mea culpa. In my defence, other than this case, I consistently used comma for thousands separator and no decimals at all.

The British Government itself recommends using commas to separate thousands, and decimal points  : e.g. £7,000 ; £7,295.95
This is a style guide for writing on the UK Government web site. See N - numbers and M - money, here: A to Z - Style guide - Guidance - GOV.UK

I can't be bothered to find any clearer evidence than that for SEK 7,000 meaning seven thousand Swedish kronor... Also, it was clear from the context links given that this was the intended sum


----------

